# Tarantula Hut Petco



## bonsaimaster1 (May 5, 2016)

Anyone ever seen these tarantula huts for sale? Supposedly, for $20 you get a spiderling ranging from about 10-12 different species to pick and choose from if available. Pretty cool, I bought one which was labelled as the Brazillian white banded tarantula. Can't wait to see what it is going to look like! Keep y'all posted!

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Flexzone (May 5, 2016)

@Haksilence had posted a pic of those, I wouldn't use it for terrestrial spiderlings. I hope they at least put a water-dish in them.


----------



## Abyss (May 5, 2016)

Prob shoulnt tell anyone here u bought a T from petco haha. 

I fear shots will be fired soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Draketeeth (May 5, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> Anyone ever seen these tarantula huts for sale? I bought one which was labelled as the Brazillian white banded tarantula.
> View attachment 210160


Seen them in my Petco as well. Love the variety offered but hate the packaging.

What's the scientific name on the one you brought home? How big is the spider?


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 5, 2016)

Draketeeth said:


> Seen them in my Petco as well. Love the variety offered but hate the packaging.
> 
> What's the scientific name on the one you brought home? How big is the spider?


It's Nhandu something, it says right on the weird "tank" thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone (May 5, 2016)

Draketeeth said:


> Seen them in my Petco as well. Love the variety offered but hate the packaging.
> 
> What's the scientific name on the one you brought home? How big is the spider?


"Brazilian white banded" is the common name asscociated with Acanthoscurria, Nhandu etc. Generally common names are hated when used as they can pertain to many different sp. of T, Ex. As your right now asking for which specific sp. lol he bought.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (May 5, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> "Brazilian white banded" is the common name asscociated Acanthoscurria geniculata. Generally common names are hated when used as they can pertain to many different sp. of T, Ex. As your right now asking for which specific sp.


It's actually Nhandu colloratovillosus, just shows how garbage common names are.


----------



## Flexzone (May 5, 2016)

Sarkhan42 said:


> It's actually Nhandu colloratovillosus, just shows how garbage common names are.


Your right but ''Brazilian white banded" could describe plenty of sp., Thats why I frown upon CN.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thistles (May 5, 2016)

Hmmm looks like those are just set on a shelf and not locked in a cage.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

That's the beginning of a new dawn for US _Theraphosidae_ enthusiasts, muahahahahahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bambu (May 5, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Hmmm looks like those are just set on a shelf and not locked in a cage.


Yeah, that's very concerning. OP, were they locked behind glass originally and you just put them on a shelf for a picture or were they out there on a shelf to begin with?


----------



## Abyss (May 5, 2016)

I dont understand the relevance of weather they are behind glass or not?
Fear of someone shaking them up maybe? 
Bigger issue to me is the housing conditions rather then weather they are potentially being shaken.
Thise housing confitions look to be a guaranteed death sentence where as a "shake-up" is only a possibility.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bambu (May 5, 2016)

Abyss said:


> I dont understand the relevance of weather they are behind glass or not?
> Fear of someone shaking them up maybe?
> Bigger issue to me is the housing conditions rather then weather they are potentially being shaken.
> Thise housing confitions look to be a guaranteed death sentence where as a "shake-up" is only a possibility.


It's the shaking and that they're more likely to be bought for me personally. More likely to be taken right to the counter and purchased rather than talking to an employee and hopefully being at least a bit educated, on the general responsibility of owning a pet minimum.


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

lol, someone's been under a rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> Your right but ''Brazilian white banded" could describe plenty of sp., Thats why I frown upon CN.


They also sell A. geniculata and brockelhursti.    Most definitely the op should look closer at the indicated scientific name...we've seen pics of the enclosures, scientific names *are* indeed listed.



Thistles said:


> Hmmm looks like those are just set on a shelf and not locked in a cage.


I noticed that as well.




Abyss said:


> I dont understand the relevance of weather they are behind glass or not?
> Fear of someone shaking them up maybe?
> Bigger issue to me is the housing conditions rather then weather they are potentially being shaken.
> Thise housing confitions look to be a guaranteed death sentence where as a "shake-up" is only a possibility.


Exactly, any kid or even adult can pick them up, unsupervised, and shake/lean/flip/drop as many as they can.   I just picture some kid wandering away from mom for a minute and grabbing and shaking the spider in every one just to see them.  Or an adult looking and finally seeing the t, only to panic and drop the enclosure to the ground.    They should most certainly be locked away, do not do so IMO is quite irresponsible of the store....these aren't crickets or mealworms, they shouldn't be treated like them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> I hope they at least put a water-dish in them.


They won't....just ask any pet store, t's drown in water dishes....lmfao.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Abyss (May 5, 2016)

I dont disagree with the potential shaking at all. Its terrible to think about.
I just think thats minimal compared to other concerns about it in general (just my opinion)
As for being educated, im pretty sure a 5 year old can wing it better without the misinformation a salesmen is gonna give them. If their uneducated (im NOT sayin thats a good thing) they have a 50/50 shot at getting it rite. If a petco salesmen "educates" them then they will 99/100 get wrong lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## edesign (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> lol, someone's been under a rock.


lol, but in all fairness it's the OP's first post.

OP, if you're curious about this forum's opinions on your discovery here's a couple threads to bring you up to speed 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-now-offering-25-species-of-tarantulas-thoughts-and-rants.282714/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Haksilence (May 5, 2016)

Draketeeth said:


> Seen them in my Petco as well. Love the variety offered but hate the packaging.
> 
> What's the scientific name on the one you brought home? How big is the spider?


scientific name for that common name is acothoscuria geniculata most likely.

edit saw that other people posted, disregard


----------



## edesign (May 5, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> Anyone ever seen these tarantula huts for sale? Supposedly, for $20 you get a spiderling ranging from about 10-12 different species to pick and choose from if available. Pretty cool, I bought one which was labelled as the Brazillian white banded tarantula. Can't wait to see what it is going to look like! Keep y'all posted!
> 
> View attachment 210160


I'm glad you're excited and definitely can appreciate your enthusiasm! Is this your first T? If not, ignore the rest of this  If so, I'm guessing it is since you said you can't wait to see what it looks like (not a slight against you, just an observation  ) what do you know about them and setting them up properly? I have a sling of this species myself, maybe 3/4" if I round up haha, and can't wait until it gets its adult colors. Lots of info on the forums about them. Many find it easier to search the forums by doing a site specific search using Google or whatever search engine they prefer (Duckduckgo myself) rather than the forum's search. I've had luck both ways. If you can't find an answer to your Q's ask away. Welcome to AB!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bambu (May 5, 2016)

Abyss said:


> As for being educated, im pretty sure a 5 year old can wing it better without the misinformation a salesmen is gonna give them. If their uneducated (im NOT sayin thats a good thing) they have a 50/50 shot at getting it rite. If a petco salesmen "educates" them then they will 99/100 get wrong lol


Oh, right. That makes a lot more sense... Sorry, I'm used to people selling live animals actually caring about them and having a bit of knowledge. Sigh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

edesign said:


> lol, but in all fairness it's the OP's first post.


Which is a clear indicator that the op did NO reading prior to posting...which used to be a requirement just to be able to post.   One quick browse and he would have seen a bevy of active threads on this very subject.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Flexzone (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> They won't....just ask any pet store, t's drown in water dishes....lmfao.


lol seriously pet-store logic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Haksilence (May 5, 2016)

@bonsaimaster1 it is highly frowned upon to purchase arachnids from petco or petsmart, especially petco. there is essentially a hobby wide protest against them currently. petco does not offer even remotely acceptable conditions for them to live in, as well as not providing remotely adequate information for any novice to successfully keep them. they are also providing VERY irresponsible options with no regard to the purchasers experience. many of the species options theyve made available have very potent venom and are notoriously defensive species, which WILL bite and put people in the hospital, especially a parent buying one for their preteen child. 

i congratulate you and welcome you to the wonderful hobby of tarantulas if you have any questions on how to keep a happy healthy t feel more than free to pm me, ask away in the forums, or search the forums for someone else who had posted a similar concer (easiest way to do this is to search in google "(insert issue or question here) arachnoboards" and you will find a list of previous threads. 

i also implore you, moving forward, to no longer shop at petco and purchase no further specimens from them. ask around on here, look in the classifieds section, or visit a respectable online dealer (jrsinvertibrates.com, kenthebugguy.com, swiftsinverts.com ect ect ect) you will have a much better experience and often find better deals and guaranteed healthy specimens that way as well as funding the hobby. people help each other out, pretty much any order from an online dealer involves a freebie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## edesign (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Which is a clear indicator that the op did NO reading prior to posting...which used to be a requirement just to be able to post.   One quick browse and he would have seen a bevy of active threads on this very subject.


I dug back in the T Chat subforum for those page by page. I only saw two others related, but not worth linking including one of my own about hobby inventory effects, not quite a bevy by my standards but I admit I didn't dig in this subforum and possibly missed others if the titles weren't obvious  However, that's not to say I don't disagree with probably not doing any digging back a few pages. Maybe after 15+ years of internet forums I've just accepted that nothing's going to change so I can either just go with it, ignore it, or get annoyed. I just wanted to be cordial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## edesign (May 5, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> @bonsaimaster1pretty much any order from an online dealer involves a freebie.


That has not been my experience at all. I don't know that I've ever received a freebie including with an order this year of over $300 of multiple T's at various sizes. I was hoping for one but nope.

Actually, I take that back, one of the local LPS's discounted my Lp sling 100% ($14) when I bought about $200 worth of T's and supplies then the next time I bought another $200 worth a few weeks later and they discounted a book about Avics I picked out that was $10 and a tiny Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch" sling that was $5 to free as well. Online dealers I have never received a freebie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 5, 2016)

edesign said:


> That has not been my experience at all. I don't know that I've ever received a freebie including with an order this year of over $300 of multiple T's at various sizes. I was hoping for one but nope.


That's not fair :-/

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Haksilence (May 5, 2016)

edesign said:


> That has not been my experience at all. I don't know that I've ever received a freebie including with an order this year of over $300 of multiple T's at various sizes. I was hoping for one but nope.
> 
> Actually, I take that back, one of the local LPS's discounted my Lp sling 100% ($14) when I bought about $200 worth of T's and supplies then the next time I bought another $200 worth a few weeks later and they discounted a book about Avics I picked out that was $10 and a tiny Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch" sling that was $5 to free as well. Online dealers I have never received a freebie.


wow thats a shame, i think ive received a freebie every time ive ordered, specifically form those three that ive mentioned, several dealers have specific freebie policies set such as swifts, who give a freebie for every purchase over 20$. also i think just about every deal ive made with members on here have involved freebies with the exception of 2 or 3 occasions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

edesign said:


> I dug back in the T Chat subforum for those page by page. I only saw two others related, but not worth linking including one of my own about hobby inventory effects, not quite a bevy by my standards but I admit I didn't dig in this subforum and possibly missed others if the titles weren't obvious  However, that's not to say I don't disagree with probably not doing any digging back a few pages. Maybe after 15+ years of internet forums I've just accepted that nothing's going to change so I can either just go with it, ignore it, or get annoyed. I just wanted to be cordial


its easily been the hottest topic on AB for the past bit....and I stand by the term bevy, as its accurate.



http://arachnoboards.com/threads/species-confusion.282899/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-conference-call-info.282783/

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/for-those-who-havent-seen.282851/


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-t-inventory-effect-on-availability.282785/#post-2465631



Heck its so popular Jose mentioned it in this title as the Petco news is dominating the boards as of late.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/in-other-news-besides-petco.282853/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## EulersK (May 5, 2016)

Agreed, I don't think I've ever _not_ gotten a freebie. I even got a couple freebie slings for a MM loan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## edesign (May 5, 2016)

cold blood said:


> its easily been the hottest topic on AB for the past bit....and I stand by the term bevy, as its accurate.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/petco-t-inventory-effect-on-availability.282785/#post-2465631
> 
> ...


Except two of those are duplicates, both my thread which I mentioned I didn't link because I didn't think it was really worth it (in the context of OP's post)  "Species confusion" isn't exactly something I'd click on if I were digging for Petco T threads as a newbie or heck even as an "Old Timer" reading through the forums. It might come up in a site specific search for Petco but I did one for "petco tarantula huts site:arachnoboards.com" earlier on Google, only the conference call link came up and the species confusion link.

I'm not really trying to argue with you just saying it's not exactly an onslaught when it's five posts or so out of over more than 10x that judging by thread titles over the last 24 hours-ish, which is what most people use to decide whether to read a post or if its relevant to a question they have, and even Google isn't picking all of them up (I can post screen shots, maybe I'm just unlucky and Google hates me? lol *shrugs*). You're certainly free to describe it how you interpret it though.

But in the interest of avoiding further back and forth that's five threads instead of my four and I believe five is where I can agree to the term "bevy"


----------



## edesign (May 5, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> wow thats a shame, i think ive received a freebie every time ive ordered, specifically form those three that ive mentioned, several dealers have specific freebie policies set such as swifts, who give a freebie for every purchase over 20$. also i think just about every deal ive made with members on here have involved freebies with the exception of 2 or 3 occasions.


One of those orders was from Ken for $125. He did send me the exact same order the next day on accident though lol. Obviously I told him as soon as I realized what the box was and he paid for return shipping (went back out that same day). Never ordered from either of the others or other members of the forum (individuals haven't really seemed to have enough of what I want when I want to order to make shipping worthwhile to me or shipping has been excessive).


----------



## Draketeeth (May 5, 2016)

Sarkhan42 said:


> It's actually Nhandu colloratovillosus


Thank you, I couldn't read the packaging in the picture clearly, but that's what it probably is. There are so many "white banded" that it's really absurd.


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

[


Draketeeth said:


> Thank you, I couldn't read the packaging in the picture clearly, but that's what it probably is. There are so many "white banded" that it's really absurd.


huh, the packages posted earlier looked pretty clear.  Nhandu coloratovillsus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (May 6, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> @bonsaimaster1 it is highly frowned upon to purchase arachnids from petco or petsmart, especially petco. there is essentially *a hobby wide protest *against them currently.


I dunno about that  . . . the sales plan is clearly working .

Reactions: Funny 12 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys, geez, I left this post up for one day and this is what happens! Thank you very much for everyone who welcomed me to the site. I just found these at petco and worried about how they were treated so I went ahead and bought one and saved one of them from the torture of that store. They had them out in the open, but when I asked if this was appropriate for them (container and open-wise to the public) they finally put those little containers in the actual glass cages to keep them humid and away from younger customers! Thank god for common sense. However, these poor spiderlings will most-likely die due to starvation. When I asked someone to feed them, they stated that "everyone was scared of tarantulas and didn't want to or know how to feed them". What really pissed me off, was that fact that they did put in food for them to eat, sadly, the crickets that were in their cage were about triple the small tarantulas size!!! I can't believe how bad these creatures were treated... I just want to buy and save them all!!!

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (May 6, 2016)

BTW, this tarantula species name is Nhandu coloratovillosus. I also wanted to mention how I belong to the Mantidforum and do rather prefer to buy from private dealers as I do happen to get free insects or items from time to time. I was just in petco to check on the torture levels of the animals and found these tarantula babies. Poor things...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Trenor (May 6, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I dunno about that  . . . the sales plan is clearly working .
> 
> 
> View attachment 210185


I think item B happened a way before 2016 so from their standpoint there isn't a downside.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Haksilence (May 6, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> Hey guys, geez, I left this post up for one day and this is what happens! Thank you very much for everyone who welcomed me to the site. I just found these at petco and worried about how they were treated so I went ahead and bought one and saved one of them from the torture of that store. They had them out in the open, but when I asked if this was appropriate for them (container and open-wise to the public) they finally put those little containers in the actual glass cages to keep them humid and away from younger customers! Thank god for common sense. However, these poor spiderlings will most-likely die due to starvation. When I asked someone to feed them, they stated that "everyone was scared of tarantulas and didn't want to or know how to feed them". What really pissed me off, was that fact that they did put in food for them to eat, sadly, the crickets that were in their cage were about triple the small tarantulas size!!! I can't believe how bad these creatures were treated... I just want to buy and save them all!!!


Just try and refrain from "rescuing" any more. All you are doing is rewarding Petco for the maltreatment

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## edesign (May 6, 2016)

Yup, while I understand why you, OP, rescued one it's really not in the best interest long term. See my post in another thread about why. You're only condoning their maltreatment, unfortunately.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/for-those-who-havent-seen.282851/#post-2466286

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (May 6, 2016)

I see, sorry guys. No more petco!

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Bambu (May 6, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> I see, sorry guys. No more petco!


I hope you aren't deterred from participating here due to the criticism by the way, I assure you everyone here just wants the best for the Ts. I know that probably doesn't mean much coming from someone who's still a "peon", but once you get used to the "blunt talk", this place's helpfulness really shines.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (May 6, 2016)

Bambu said:


> I hope you aren't deterred from participating here due to the criticism by the way, I assure you everyone here just wants the best for the Ts. I know that probably doesn't mean much coming from someone who's still a "peon", but once you get used to the "blunt talk", this place's helpfulness really shines.


Oh its no problem, I've had much worse on another forum, trust me! I can't wait to get started with all of you guys. I am very new to raising Ts and will need some help I am sure. I have raised mantises and am now ready for a new challenge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## grimmjowls (May 6, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> Oh its no problem, I've had much worse on another forum, trust me! I can't wait to get started with all of you guys. I am very new to raising Ts and will need some help I am sure. I have raised mantises and am now ready for a new challenge!


Glad to see you're not deterred... Some people here were pretty outright rude - I'm sorry some people jumped on you. But as you can tell, a big part of the hobbyists are against Petco and Petsmart selling a wider range of Ts. Basically, don't breathe either of those words and you'll be golden. ;P Welcome to the forums!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (May 6, 2016)

grimmjowls said:


> Glad to see you're not deterred... Some people here were pretty outright rude - I'm sorry some people jumped on you. But as you can tell, a big part of the hobbyists are against Petco and Petsmart selling a wider range of Ts. Basically, don't breathe either of those words and you'll be golden. ;P Welcome to the forums!


Got it, thanks grimmjowls! BTW, love bleach!!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## darkness975 (May 6, 2016)

Seems like no matter what your interests are some clowns without a clue (or a care) will ruin it.  In this case jeopardizing our invertebrate keeping hobby. Let us hope that keeping Tarantulas in those death vials out in the open next to the box-o-roaches and the box-o-crickets is not a common factor at all the petcos nationwide.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## edesign (May 6, 2016)

Unfortunately that's how they were at the one Petco I went to up the road from me. There's one or two others in the area but a bit out of my way.


----------



## edesign (May 6, 2016)

Ok, they were across the aisle from each other but yeah...same deal. All New World species, i didn't even bother to see which species they had. Only reason I went in was because I wanted to see for myself. Saw them, looked for about ten seconds, then left feeling upset.


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

I checked my local Petco (there are several on the other side of town) and they were not selling ts.


----------



## Abyss (May 6, 2016)

grimmjowls said:


> Glad to see you're not deterred... Some people here were pretty outright rude - I'm sorry some people jumped on you. But as you can tell, a big part of the hobbyists are against Petco and Petsmart selling a wider range of Ts. Basically, don't breathe either of those words and you'll be golden. ;P Welcome to the forums!


Also dont use common names like i do lol you'll be lynched 

Haha but seriously welcome


----------



## grimmjowls (May 7, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> Got it, thanks grimmjowls! BTW, love bleach!!!


!! Glad to meet another fan!! It's an excellent series.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (May 7, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Also dont use common names like i do lol you'll be lynched
> 
> Haha but seriously welcome


Gotcha, thanks Abyss!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## queenieheather (May 8, 2016)

So I was in my local Petco and saw they had T's for sale... I asked the sales lady what type they were.

She said, "Well one is a curly tail."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tenevanica (May 8, 2016)

I checked my local Petco, and I had no luck. They weren't selling T's yet. As usual however, the care is terribe. Way to go Petco!


----------



## Bambu (May 8, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I had no luck. They weren't selling T's yet.


Sounds more like a lot of luck.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vindicta (May 11, 2016)

Bambu said:


> Yeah, that's very concerning. OP, were they locked behind glass originally and you just put them on a shelf for a picture or were they out there on a shelf to begin with?


At my petco they are locked behind glass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## REEFSPIDER (May 11, 2016)

I'm about to go check the petco in brea and there's a petsmart across the street. OBT....?


----------



## CyclingSam (Jun 25, 2016)

bonsaimaster1 said:


> Hey guys, geez, I left this post up for one day and this is what happens! Thank you very much for everyone who welcomed me to the site. I just found these at petco and worried about how they were treated so I went ahead and bought one and saved one of them from the torture of that store. They had them out in the open, but when I asked if this was appropriate for them (container and open-wise to the public) they finally put those little containers in the actual glass cages to keep them humid and away from younger customers! Thank god for common sense. However, these poor spiderlings will most-likely die due to starvation. When I asked someone to feed them, they stated that "everyone was scared of tarantulas and didn't want to or know how to feed them". What really pissed me off, was that fact that they did put in food for them to eat, sadly, the crickets that were in their cage were about triple the small tarantulas size!!! I can't believe how bad these creatures were treated... I just want to buy and save them all!!!


I broke down and saved a poor little B. Vagans today to later realize that me saving one likely means that they will replace it with two more poor little guys. They knew next to nothing about them and had oversized crickets in those terrible tanks with them. Took the thing straight home, set it up in a nice deli cup with vermiculite and coco fiber, fed it, and now its in my micro-climate with my more fortunate Paul Becker slings.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 27, 2016)

The average whoever that is going to buy these impulsively is not likely to want to wait for these slings to reach a larger size.


----------



## Tygarys (Jul 8, 2016)

I wonder if these are selling well for them, the way they are displayed doesn't seem to be very good for selling. They are kept behind glass, most of the spiders are hiding so you can't see them, and the labels that tell you whats in them are turned away from the customer. The only way to get a look at these is to try to track someone down that will open the case so you can pull them out to look at them, if you can get someone to do that. Most of my local stores initially sold these, but now they no longer have any and are using the space for other animals.


----------



## magicmed (Jul 8, 2016)

I have no petco around me, but have persmart and 4 or 5 petsways.

Petsmart apparently stopped carrying tarantulas all together (at least that's what they told me when I was looking for my first T) and petsway does carry a T every now and then, but prices are crazy, and who knows the quality


----------



## gypsy cola (Jul 8, 2016)

Tygarys said:


> I wonder if these are selling well for them, the way they are displayed doesn't seem to be very good for selling. They are kept behind glass, most of the spiders are hiding so you can't see them, and the labels that tell you whats in them are turned away from the customer. The only way to get a look at these is to try to track someone down that will open the case so you can pull them out to look at them, if you can get someone to do that. Most of my local stores initially sold these, but now they no longer have any and are using the space for other animals.


I don't imagining them selling well just due to the employees attitude. Most Petco employees have the "burn it with fire" mentality. Or at least the ones I have met.


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

This really pisses me off. PetHo is really stepping up their level of greed and mistreatment of beautiful creatures. I'm glad I have never seen these T huts, the manager would have an ear full (I know it would do nothing besides waste my energy but someone has to pay for these atrocities).


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 8, 2016)

I bought one 2 weeks ago before I knew better.  It was the last T hut they had and the seller was pretty up front that he doesn't like Ts and didn't know much about them, but still talked me into buying all sorts of things I didn't need.  Thank goodness for this forum.  The hut was locked behind glass.  I have gone in a few more times, to 2 different Petcos, to return items I originally bought there and to buy some crickets.  I've checked and they don't have Ts in stock and no more huts.  I hope it stays that way.  My T was in the hut with no water and a lot of dead crickets.  The thing smelled terrible.  I wish I'd known better than to buy there, but I guess I gave this T a life in a clean enclosure.  Edited to add- when I bought my T I knew nothing about different species, so I'm so glad I got one that's easier for beginners.  I looked at the list they sell- I could have ended up with an OBT!  Oh my god.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## magicmed (Jul 8, 2016)

shining said:


> This really pisses me off. PetHo is really stepping up their level of greed and mistreatment of beautiful creatures. I'm glad I have never seen these T huts, the manager would have an ear full (I know it would do nothing besides waste my energy but someone has to pay for these atrocities).


If you had enough T owners sign a petition and went to cooperate something MIGHT happen


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

magicmed said:


> If you had enough T owners sign a petition and went to cooperate something MIGHT happen


That is a great idea. I wonder if there is an active E-petition or something. If not, we need to get the ball rolling.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 8, 2016)

magicmed said:


> If you had enough T owners sign a petition and went to cooperate something MIGHT happen


I imagine a well crafted response will be sent out via e-mail that expresses their interest in your concerns about their stores and that all their associates will be receiving the company mandated training so that they will be able to provide the best possible service and care of the "_whatever animals you are e-mailing about_" . And that they are always striving to do their very best to provide the service their customers , the community and the animals/products that they sell so rightfully deserve . Then they will invite you to visit the nearest Petco store so that you can see for yourself the efforts that they putting forward to earn your business as your friendly neighborhood pet care provider . Also , while you are their please take advantage of the very competitive pricing and outstanding selection . Don't forget that you can now apply for the Petco friends card that gives special bonus pricing and coupons only available for members . 

Or to put it more clearly  . . . .  * We don't care , just come in and buy stuff .*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Award 2


----------



## magicmed (Jul 8, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I imagine a well crafted response will be sent out via e-mail that expresses their interest in your concerns about their stores and that all their associates will be receiving the company mandated training so that they will be able to provide the best possible service and care of the "_whatever animals you are e-mailing about_" . And that they are always striving to do their very best to provide the service their customers , the community and the animals/products that they sell so rightfully deserve . Then they will invite you to visit the nearest Petco store so that you can see for yourself the efforts that they putting forward to earn your business as your friendly neighborhood pet care provider . Also , while you are their please take advantage of the very competitive pricing and outstanding selection . Don't forget that you can now apply for the Petco friends card that gives special bonus pricing and coupons only available for members .
> 
> Or to put it more clearly  . . . .  * We don't care , just come in and buy stuff .*


That was scarily accurate, are you a petco spy, sir? 0.o


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 8, 2016)

PetSmart is a name that crack me up. Such stupid, goofy, no fantasy at all names :-s


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jul 8, 2016)

magicmed said:


> If you had enough T owners sign a petition and went to cooperate something MIGHT happen


There was a whole thread where board members got into contact and got OW Ts removed from the shelves. Bet searching petco with the site tool would turn it up.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 8, 2016)

magicmed said:


> That was scarily accurate, are you a petco spy, sir? 0.o


A spy , no . A devout follower , yes . All hail the mighty Petco . It is the one true beacon of light in my life .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## magicmed (Jul 8, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> A spy , no . A devout follower , yes . All hail the mighty Petco . It is the one true beacon of light in my life .


NO!!! They got another one! >. <

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 8, 2016)

magicmed said:


> NO!!! They got another one! >. <


Resistance is futile . You will be assimilated into our pet owning collective .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shining (Jul 8, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I imagine a well crafted response will be sent out via e-mail that expresses their interest in your concerns about their stores and that all their associates will be receiving the company mandated training so that they will be able to provide the best possible service and care of the "_whatever animals you are e-mailing about_" . And that they are always striving to do their very best to provide the service their customers , the community and the animals/products that they sell so rightfully deserve . Then they will invite you to visit the nearest Petco store so that you can see for yourself the efforts that they putting forward to earn your business as your friendly neighborhood pet care provider . Also , while you are their please take advantage of the very competitive pricing and outstanding selection . Don't forget that you can now apply for the Petco friends card that gives special bonus pricing and coupons only available for members .
> 
> Or to put it more clearly  . . . .  * We don't care , just come in and buy stuff .*


That is sad but true.


----------



## MrsHaas (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm grasping at straws here for a silver lining but at least they use the Latin names lol

Also my local petco said they come with a warning and a specific care sheet for each species.


----------



## EulersK (Jul 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> PetSmart is a name that crack me up. Such stupid, goofy, no fantasy at all names :-s


I've always wondered. Is it "Pet-Smart", as in they're smart about pets? Or "Pets-Mart", like Walmart or Kwikmart?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 11, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I've always wondered. Is it "Pet-Smart", as in they're smart about pets? Or "Pets-Mart", like Walmart or Kwikmart?


Ah ah, good point. My view is a sort of "innocent" one, if innocence is a term that could be used now when those chains are involved. I view a cat, a lovely smart one like Cips, mine, with a chubby psychotic Tumblrina that cuddles him. I don't know, probably my brain melted, or I'm a perv. Or both.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, good point. My view is a sort of "innocent" one, if innocence is a term that could be used now when those chains are involved. I view a cat, a lovely smart one like Cips, mine, with a chubby psychotic Tumblrina that cuddles him. I don't know, probably my brain melted, or I'm a perv. Or both.


If you imagine a tumblrina in any situation, you aren't a perv, just hate SJWs and Cancer of The Internet.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 12, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> If you imagine a tumblrina in any situation, you aren't a perv, just hate SJWs and Cancer of The Internet.


I wasn't even aware of the term "Tumblrina" until you used that in a reply to someone here, and you cracked me up. Searched for that, we have those as well, but the name is different. Don't know in the US... here in Italy those are mostly those stupid, half naked selfies drug addicted wild sex loving (only for kill themselves after when their males upload on the Internet their performance) wasted youth of today.

Damn if I had a daughter like those I would choke her barehanded, I'm almost 40 and back then education was "a bit" more wise  :-s


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 12, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I wasn't even aware of the term "Tumblrina" until you used that in a reply to someone here, and you cracked me up. Searched for that, we have those as well, but the name is different. Don't know in the US... here in Italy those are mostly those stupid, half naked selfies drug addicted wild sex loving (only for kill themselves after when their males upload on the Internet their performance) wasted youth of today.
> 
> Damn if I had a daughter like those I would choke her barehanded, I'm almost 40 and back then education was "a bit" more wise  :-s


Here in the US, Tumblrina means these special snowflake kids who go and cry about every little problem that happens, thinks theyre so different, hates all men, believes men should die, doctors words are simply fatshaming, and if you arent a tumblrina/feminazi you deserve to be killed. Here is the "Safe" UrbanDictionary definition. 


An often unattractive, butthurt, and obnoxious female user of the popular site Tumblr.

Someone who complains all day on Tumblr about how oppressed they are by men, when 99% of ranting cases were provoked would be meaningless or of utmost minute significance to the average person.
Guy: Hey you look nice today!

Tumblrina later that night: OMG men are such pigs. I'm tired of being harrassed.

-Next day-

*Guy ignores tumblrina*

Tumblrina later that night: OMG men are such pigs and they just ignore me nag nag whine whine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 12, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Here in the US, Tumblrina means these special snowflake kids who go and cry about every little problem that happens, thinks theyre so different, *hates all men*,* believes men should die*, doctors words are simply fatshaming, and if you arent a tumblrina/feminazi you deserve to be killed


Ah, ok. No, here not.

The hate against mens here in Italy is only by a very small minority: the "Mickey Rourke" lesbians. They look like a sort of Mickey Rourke mixed with a trucker, and they love to depicts how much males they beated while normal lesbians "   ooh!" impressed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 12, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah, ok. No, here not.
> 
> The hate against mens here in Italy is only by a very small minority: the "Mickey Rourke" lesbians. They look like a sort of Mickey Rourke mixed with a trucker, and they love to depicts how much males they beated while normal lesbians "   ooh!" impressed


Sometimes I go outside and see these people, from little kids to old people in walkers playing pokemon go, then I see people like tumblrinas, or worse the people you mentioned, and affirms my belief that we are devolving as a race.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 12, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Sometimes I go outside and see these people, from little kids to old people in walkers playing pokemon go, then I see people like tumblrinas, or worse the people you mentioned, and affirms my belief that we are devolving as a race.


Very true my man.


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone notice that on the container the Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula is paired with the latin name of P. Mutinus and a picture of what looks like an A. Geniculata????


----------



## Jarrod B (Jul 25, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Anyone notice that on the container the Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula is paired with the latin name of P. Mutinus and a picture of what looks like an A. Geniculata????


Yes I got one, they had a reptile sale and picked up what I thought was a Brazilian Giant Salmon and when I got home it looks like it might be a king baboon unless it kicked all its hairs off  for 10 bucks, I guess time will tell, they had crickets bigger than the sling in there I took them out when I got home rehoused and gave it a crushed cricket its happy now eating like a champ. I don't think old worlds should be offered with no sheets explaining temperament and venom strength.


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 25, 2016)

Jarrod B said:


> Yes I got one, they had a reptile sale and picked up what I thought was a Brazilian Giant Salmon and when I got home it looks like it might be a king baboon unless it kicked all its hairs off  for 10 bucks, I guess time will tell, they had crickets bigger than the sling in there I took them out when I got home rehoused and gave it a crushed cricket its happy now eating like a champ. I don't think old worlds should be offered with no sheets explaining temperament and venom strength.


I got one too and I think it is an LP, but I am not sure. It looks much more like an LP sling. I contacted Corporate Petco, and they have been emailing me. They are supposed to try and contact the breeder to see what he shipped to my local store. I don't much like buying from them, but they are my only option in my area.


----------



## Jarrod B (Jul 25, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> I got one too and I think it is an LP, but I am not sure. It looks much more like an LP sling. I contacted Corporate Petco, and they have been emailing me. They are supposed to try and contact the breeder to see what he shipped to my local store. I don't much like buying from them, but they are my only option in my area.


Ya I wanted an LP and think I got a P Muticus lol It doesn't seem to have the black dot where the hairs would be? do you think it might of just kicked them off? or a mistake?


----------



## Jarrod B (Jul 25, 2016)

Jarrod B said:


> Ya I wanted an LP and think I got a P Muticus lol It doesn't seem to have the black dot where the hairs would be? do you think it might of just kicked them off? or a mistake?


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 25, 2016)

Jarrod B said:


> View attachment 216400
> View attachment 216401


Yeah, that looks much different than mine.


----------



## Jarrod B (Jul 25, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Yeah, that looks much different than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow yup they look different alright I wonder what we got lol


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 25, 2016)

Jarrod B said:


> wow yup they look different alright I wonder what we got lol


They might as well call it a tarantula grab bag. I did buy a B. Vagans from them and it is a B. Vagans. Last time it molted, its legs turned really dark and it had tiny red hairs on its abdomen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jarrod B (Jul 25, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> They might as well call it a tarantula grab bag. I did buy a B. Vagans from them and it is a B. Vagans. Last time it molted, its legs turned really dark and it had tiny red hairs on its abdomen.


cool a also got a B Emilia looks like its in pre molt now


----------



## Garth Vader (Jul 25, 2016)

Gosh yours are so teeny!  Mine was labeled as Texas Tan so I'm assuming he's Aponophelma Anax but sometimes I wonder if he's Henzi. He's nearly 2 inches. I didn't know squat when I bought him so in glad I didn't end up with something like OBT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dovey (Jul 26, 2016)

chech similar threads re: Petco tarantula hut. Much has been said. However, it never occured to me that the contsiners were anything but temporary, to get them home. For one thing, the foam liner off-gasses a horrible smell strong enough to stink up a whole room.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 27, 2016)

The label says Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula but gives the scientific name Pelinobius muticius instead of the correct name Lasiodora parahybana , however unless my eyes are deceiving me the tarantula pictured is neither a P.muticius nor an L.parahybana . That alone is enough of a reason not to buy this . If this is representative of the level of quality control that this company exercises then I would stay away .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 27, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> The label says Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula but gives the scientific name Pelinobius muticius instead of the correct name Lasiodora parahybana , however unless my eyes are deceiving me the tarantula pictured is neither a P.muticius nor an L.parahybana . That alone is enough of a reason not to buy this . If this is representative of the level of quality control that this company exercises then I would stay away .


Also, the picture on the label for B. Emilia is most definitely a B. Smithi. My sling (labeled Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula) looks like an LP sling. I guess I will find out if it is actually an LP if it grows like a weed. It has eaten almost every single day since I got it, so it might actually be an LP.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jul 27, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Anyone notice that on the container the Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula is paired with the latin name of P. Mutinus and a picture of what looks like an A. Geniculata????





BorisTheSpider said:


> The label says Brazilian Giant Salmon Tarantula but gives the scientific name Pelinobius muticius instead of the correct name Lasiodora parahybana , however unless my eyes are deceiving me the tarantula pictured is neither a P.muticius nor an L.parahybana . That alone is enough of a reason not to buy this . If this is representative of the level of quality control that this company exercises then I would stay away .


I didn't read through the earlier posts and didn't realize that you had already pointed this out about the sketchy labeling job . I didn't mean to restate what you had already pointed out . However , this is proof that no tarantula expert or any quality control is involved any way in the selling of these slings . Mislabeling is an absolute no-no in any situation .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 7, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> Yeah, that looks much different than mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I fell for the same sling at my local PetCo. They had slings for $20 or an adult Mexican Red-Knee for like $80. Thought it was a no brainer to get the baby for cheaper. Took it to a tarantula expert and she told me that time will tell which actual species it is, but if it ended up being a King Baboon then that could be a potential lawsuit against Petco.


----------



## Toxoderidae (Sep 8, 2016)

USMCVET said:


> Yeah I fell for the same sling at my local PetCo. They had slings for $20 or an adult Mexican Red-Knee for like $80. Thought it was a no brainer to get the baby for cheaper. Took it to a tarantula expert and she told me that time will tell which actual species it is, but if it ended up being a King Baboon then that could be a potential lawsuit against Petco.


A tarantula expert? Could you post a picture of the sling?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Sep 8, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> A tarantula expert? Could you post a picture of the sling?


I want a tarantula expert.  Where did you find one?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Graves6661 (Sep 8, 2016)

luckily these tarantula huts havent made their way to any of my local petco stores.  The labeling on those containers shows how incompetent petco is when it comes to dealing tarantulas.  I mean, the "king baboon" has the same scientific name as the "Brazilian giant salmon"...


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 8, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> A tarantula expert? Could you post a picture of the sling?


I guess "expert" is a wrong choice of word. Here is a pic of my LP. She has been "hibernating" in this corner for like 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Sep 9, 2016)

USMCVET said:


> I guess "expert" is a wrong choice of word. Here is a pic of my LP. She has been "hibernating" in this corner for like 2 weeks.


  It may be in pre-molt if it isn't eating anything.


----------



## Jeff23 (Sep 9, 2016)

Petco had what they called a Venezuelan suntiger (maybe 1/3" - 1/2" size) in one of these jars which was inside an empty aquarium tank next to other reptiles at my local store.  I don't know if it was a Psalmopoeus irminia or not since it was hard to see it.  I think they had a price of somewhere around $90 printed on the tank.  That seems like a price mistake but I don't know since I have not shopped for this species.


----------



## Tygarys (Sep 9, 2016)

USMCVET said:


> Yeah I fell for the same sling at my local PetCo. They had slings for $20 or an adult Mexican Red-Knee for like $80. Thought it was a no brainer to get the baby for cheaper. Took it to a tarantula expert and she told me that time will tell which actual species it is, but if it ended up being a King Baboon then that could be a potential lawsuit against Petco.


An adult B. Smithi for $80? Was it male? If it wasn't I would have snapped it up! Around here one of those at just 2" would be $175+.


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 9, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> It may be in pre-molt if it isn't eating anything.


Yep and she has rejected feedings and black spot on her opisthosoma is getting bigger daily.


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 9, 2016)

Tygarys said:


> An adult B. Smithi for $80? Was it male? If it wasn't I would have snapped it up! Around here one of those at just 2" would be $175+.


Moneywise I rather make a mistake on care for a $20 sling than a $80 adult cause I never had one before.


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 12, 2016)

I just came home from my local Petco and they had 3 huts there (1 Mexican Red Leg and 2 Curly Hairs). All had crickets in them bigger than the sling and the associate was too scared to open the Red Leg container because he could not see it simply through the container. The thing that shocked me was that they had one in a betta dish with very little substrate in it and the guy didn't even know what it was. The container was not labeled at all. I couldn't tell what it was either. It was more on the juvenile size than sling size.


----------



## Jeff23 (Sep 13, 2016)

USMCVET said:


> I just came home from my local Petco and they had 3 huts there (1 Mexican Red Leg and 2 Curly Hairs). All had crickets in them bigger than the sling and the associate was too scared to open the Red Leg container because he could not see it simply through the container. The thing that shocked me was that they had one in a betta dish with very little substrate in it and the guy didn't even know what it was. The container was not labeled at all. I couldn't tell what it was either. It was more on the juvenile size than sling size.


I find it amazing that Petco keeps trying to sell T's.  They obviously don't have a clue.  It took me no more than one visit to this site to at least get the enclosure height dimension right.


----------



## USMCVET (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I find it amazing that Petco keeps trying to sell T's.  They obviously don't have a clue.  It took me no more than one visit to this site to at least get the enclosure height dimension right.


Yeah, I mean I am new to this hobby too but common sense should prevail and tell them they need a little more substrate or that cricket is too big for the sling. They put so much time into setting up the other cages for the reptiles and rodents, but no they just have the T's in a plastic container with a big plastic leaf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Miranda (Nov 21, 2016)

Abyss said:


> Prob shoulnt tell anyone here u bought a T from petco haha.
> 
> I fear shots will be fired soon


I just bought a beautiful hordoran curly hair from them, and he's perfect. Completely docile, eats like a champ and is webbing up his entire terrarium

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## CarbonBasedLifeform (Nov 22, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I find it amazing that Petco keeps trying to sell T's.  They obviously don't have a clue.  It took me no more than one visit to this site to at least get the enclosure height dimension right.


It's all about money  they don't care if the T survives or the customer knows what they're doing, as long as people keep buying.  I rarely see an employee who has a clue on anything in the reptile section, let alone Ts


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 22, 2016)

Miranda said:


> I just bought a beautiful hordoran curly hair from them, and he's perfect. Completely docile, eats like a champ and is webbing up his entire terrarium


Sure. Keep sending them the message their approach to selling tarantula works and sells big time. Doesn't matter that seven out of ten is mislabeled, conditions of the spiders don't matter, and that selling OW species to beginner keepers is just fine....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 22, 2016)

My Petco doesn't have enough employees.  I ended up having to go to Petsmart to buy crickets (which is a lot further away).  One must wonder how this shortage affects their time to properly care for any of their pets.  Petsmart doesn't carry T's but had plenty of employees on duty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Nov 22, 2016)

I just dont spend money at petco anymore.
If i need to i goto petsmart which is right across the street. While still a chain they don't carry ts but they do have employees with significant applicable knowledge. Petco employees are 95% brainwashed crap spewers.


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 22, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> I just dont spend money at petco anymore.
> If i need to i goto petsmart which is right across the street. While still a chain they don't carry ts but they do have employees with significant applicable knowledge. Petco employees are 95% brainwashed crap spewers.


Haha, how do you really feel?

IMO, you give Petsmart employees way too much credit. In most cases, where they work is where they turned in the application first.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 22, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> Haha, how do you really feel?
> 
> IMO, you give Petsmart employees way too much credit. In most cases, where they work is where they turned in the application first.


Haha, I didn't know whether to agree or laugh....bit of both I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Nov 22, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> Haha, how do you really feel?
> 
> IMO, you give Petsmart employees way too much credit. In most cases, where they work is where they turned in the application first.


Where do you get  off thinking you know how knowledgeable the staff i have spoken to at one store is? Hello? You just assume the people i have talked to  at my local petsmart and ran into at local expos are the run of the mill. Actually they are knowledgeable like i said. Anyway unlike every petco i have ever been to this particular petsmart has good people. Thanks for taking the time out of your day to disect my comment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 22, 2016)

I think the knowledge level is going to vary from store to store.  My Petco has one employee that owns a couple tarantulas along with several lizards.  He seems to know the scientific names well also.  The rest of the employees in that Petco know almost nothing.  My Petsmart is where the lady showed me the new tarantula they had just received with pincers and a stinger that kind of exactly looked like a scorpion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 22, 2016)

Petco and such, according to what I've read, seems a good almost unfinited reserve of 'human shields' and 'pure meat for cannon strikes' if a badass war will happens. Christ, you U.S guys are lucky :-/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 22, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> Where do you get  off thinking you know how knowledgeable the staff i have spoken to at one store is? Hello? You just assume the people i have talked to  at my local petsmart and ran into at local expos are the run of the mill. Actually they are knowledgeable like i said. Anyway unlike every petco i have ever been to this particular petsmart has good people. Thanks for taking the time out of your day to disect my comment.


I think I struck a nerve... Did you get fired from a Petco? Such hostility. Lighten up Bro. 

I think any big box pet store that has knowledgeable employees got lucky. I know a scattering of knowledgeable employees at both chains, but most aren't worth their salt. They get minimal training of generalized knowledge. My thinking of someone depending on live animal advice from a Petsmart or a Petco employee is a head scratcher at best. Also, don't think you'll get quality dog training or vet care from those places either.


----------



## Spidercreations (Dec 12, 2016)

I am considering buying a T from petco, this will be my second trantula I have owned. My old one was from a online trantula dealer. I want to save a trantula from petco. I know from what people say is that buying from them just rewards them, but really your saving a trantula, would you rather have no one buy them and they all die in the store. And I am pretty sure buying one trantula won't make a difference.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Dec 12, 2016)

Spidercreations said:


> I am considering buying a T from petco, this will be my second trantula I have owned. My old one was from a online trantula dealer. I want to save a trantula from petco. I know from what people say is that buying from them just rewards them, but really your saving a trantula, would you rather have no one buy them and they all die in the store. And I am pretty sure buying one trantula won't make a difference.


I say that rescuing from Petco or any LPS is fine . The Petco debate as been absolutely beaten to death in here but if you feel that it's the right thing to do then go get one . Be aware that you can't be a hundred percent sure that the T in the container is actually what you are buying . One of those Tarantula Hut containers is mislabeled and I doubt that quality control is a top priority for those folks .


----------



## Paiige (Dec 12, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I say that rescuing from Petco or any LPS is fine . The Petco debate as been absolutely beaten to death in here but if you feel that it's the right thing to do then go get one . Be aware that you can't be a hundred percent sure that the T in the container is actually what you are buying . One of those Tarantula Hut containers is mislabeled and I doubt that quality control is a top priority for those folks .


I rescued a T from Petco that was not what it was supposed to be...at least they got the genus right! 

I say, go for it! Rescue all the poor little babies forced to live in the wrong types of enclosures and oogled at by small children in fluorescent lighting with too much noise and stress. Just be aware they might be something other than what they're advertised as...and be prepared to adjust your keeping methods accordingly!


----------



## Jeff23 (Dec 13, 2016)

Spidercreations said:


> I am considering buying a T from petco, this will be my second trantula I have owned. My old one was from a online trantula dealer. I want to save a trantula from petco. I know from what people say is that buying from them just rewards them, but really your saving a trantula, would you rather have no one buy them and they all die in the store. And I am pretty sure buying one trantula won't make a difference.


I think everyone has to make a decision based on their own situation.  Some of us don't live in locations where mail order works well (especially this time of year).  But for every T you buy from Petco, my bet is that another will take its place.  If you want to truly rescue a T you should probably look in the classifieds for your local "for sale" ads.  There are some truly sad situations in those places.

The B Smithi in my avatar came from Petco.  While I suppose I can say I rescued it from incorrect husbandry, they were feeding it well.  Going forward I never even look at what Petco has in T's anymore.  I would rather pay the light bill and put food on the table for a business that works to get the T thing right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Abyss (Dec 13, 2016)

Its basic business, if you "rescue" a T from a LPS then they see a sale and quickly replace it with another in the hopes you or someone like you will come "rescue" it too.

If no one "rescued" any then they'd stop stocking them and then ALL the T's would be safe and not need rescued.

That said, like someone above said "rescuing one cant make a difference".
To that i say 2 things
1) if it wont make a dif then dont "rescue" it
2) if everyone thought like that then the LPS's would make so much more $ from T sales then they do now that they'd dedicate whole sections of their stores to just T's.

Fact is it will make a dif, every sale reassures them they are doing things rite so anyone "rescuing" a T is simply perpetuating the issue.

The random impusle buy from ppl who arent actually in the hobby and dont know anything about T's wont stop unless the stores stop stocking them. but we as a community make up a certain % of their sales by "rescuing". Take that % away and its possible its no longer profitable enough to even stock T's thus "rescuing" them all rather then just selfishly "rescuing" 1 under the premiss "1 wont make a difference" when in actuality EVERY one does make a difference.

Just my logic on the matter


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Dec 13, 2016)

I definitely need one of those bizarre "Tarantula Hut" enclosure for add a new piece to my collection of folklore, oddity, weird things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paiige said:


> I rescued a T from Petco that was not what it was supposed to be...at least they got the genus right!
> 
> I say, go for it! Rescue all the poor little babies forced to live in the wrong types of enclosures and oogled at by small children in fluorescent lighting with too much noise and stress. Just be aware they might be something other than what they're advertised as...and be prepared to adjust your keeping methods accordingly!


You indeed might not get what you thought you got, and that includes 
buying an OW tarantula when you thought you were buying a 'safe' NW...  @Spidercreations 
As for the question about 'rescuing' spiders from a pet store...not doing that topic again, all has been said and posted like maybe ten times already, and nothing is gained by starting it all over again, IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------

